# On The Road Again



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

The rig is washed, packed and ready to roll. Will be leaving early AM headed to Big Lake, Texas for the annual fall Bluegrass Festival. Man are we ready, time to jam out.







See y'all when we get back...


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Were back, wow what a trip. 3 glorious days of camping and bluegrass music. The only problem we had was having to come home...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Vern...
You think that's sad...
I'm winterizing my Outback!!!!


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

One of the BEST things about living in Cal - never have to winterize... Can camp year round - In fact, don't have a clue how to winterize! But of course, there's a trade-off - taxes, crazy elections, and more taxes...

NDJollymon, guess what!! the dealer's replacing our outside stove and compartment door as they agreed with me (rather easily) that the stove was defective and peeling and the door was leaking a bit and was mounted badly. I didn't even have to whine. I also had one of those flush sprayers put on the black tank since it's not easy to backflush that tank with those two 90 degree turns in the pipe.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Winterizing your Outback!!!! OH NO







We don't have to worry about that here, we will be rolling all threw the winter as well...







sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hmmmm. Maybe it's time for me to MOVE! Year round camping sounds nice!


----------

